
Are gender quotas good for business? - techtonics
https://www.economist.com/the-economist-explains/2018/09/03/are-gender-quotas-good-for-business
======
ColinWright
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17901616](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17901616)

